# Bump / wart / spot on Phoebes snout



## Steffen (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi there!

I got Phoebe at 8 weeks of age. When I visited her at the age of 3 weeks there has been no bump, at 5-6 weeks I noticed one "light spot" and when I got her at 8 weeks of age it was more significant. Today, at the age of 12 weeks, you can see it clearly.

It's a lighter spot, slightly raised / elevated.

Hair is growing on it, but not as much as elsewhere on her snout. It's very visible if you look at her from the front / top left, not so much from behind or the right.

One vet told me it could be a fungal disease, but actually ruled it out directly, since it doesn't itch and did not spread / changed in 4+ weeks.
The other one said it could be an old injury that's healing. But scars would not grow hair (as far as I know).

It doesn't seem to hurt her and she doesn't scratch / lick it. 

I'm just curious if I should be worried or should insist on a biopsy.

Thank you very much!

Steffen

February









March 5









March 22









March 26









April 11









April 18









April 20









April 20 different angle









April 20 different angle


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It does not look like a wart. And I doubt a older small injury, would get larger over time.
I'm not sure which route I would take. You said she's not itchy, and guessing it hasn't spread to other areas. If it had, I would consider a overgrowth of mites. It's a quick easy skin scrape, so I might would still do it. Just to rule it out. Or possibly her immune system is strong enough to keep it from spreading.


----------

